# Edger Shaft



## oldyardman (Jul 14, 2012)

I have an old, old lawn edger, 42 years to be specific. It's got a 2 1/2 hp bs engine and other that a little smoke still runs great. There are no markings on it whatsoever as to who the manufactorer is, but through my research so far I've narrowed it down to either a Murry, K & S, possibly King O Lawn, Cooper or McClane. And here's my problem. It needs a new head shaft. That is the shaft that connects the blade to the pulley. Can't find one anywhere. I've been told by local repair shops that someone used to make a universal shaft, which would be great if I could find one. I'm looking for a shaft that's 5/8" in diameter w/ 1/2" thread on one end, no steps (smooth the entire length) and at least 7" long. Can anyone help?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

A shaft like you are describing, a machine shop could make you one fairly quickly. May be the least frustrating way to go.


----------



## oldyardman (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks RKDOC, but I've been there already. As simple as a shaft is to make, local machine shops still are asking $60 plus. I do like this edger a lot, but the repair has to be fairly cheap in order to keep it going.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can post a picture of your edger, maybe someone on here would be able to recognize the brand and get you closer to finding the part you need.


----------



## oldyardman (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are two pics of the unit. I've been told that according to the engine code (7010073), it's a 1970 model. But I don't know if that's true or not. Hope there's someone out there that recognizes this thing and can let me know what I've got.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does look like an old K & S edger to me. Which model I am not sure, but most parts for these are obsolete and even aftermarket parts are mostly no longer available.


----------

